# Potentially a second northern forum day



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Who would be interested in a trip to Newcastle around Easter time. We have a venue and also the potential for a forum day espresso blend.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

.............


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

geordie-barista said:


> Who would be interested in a trip to Newcastle around Easter time. We have a venue and also the potential for a forum day espresso blend.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


Date dependant yes , good work man!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

I'd be up for that.....literally speaking.


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Date dependant yes , good work man!


And me as well...


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I'd be up for it.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

And me as well


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Me too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## johnyenglish (Apr 17, 2012)

Go on then, as it's on my door step


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Bumping this to check interest still I just wonder with the other forum day being a bit up in the air. Or is it sorted now?

Anyway Easter ish in Newcastle if we have 10+ I can sort some potential dates.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Hope so - I'm going up to Edinburgh on the original date whatever.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I would probably be up for coming down from Glasgow.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

funinacup said:


> I would probably be up for coming down from Glasgow.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Me too...count me in!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm still a yes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm still yes!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Nadine and I would also be making the trip (date dependent)


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm a yes for around Easter but would need to confirm subject to date. Newcastle is easy on the train from Altrincham.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm waiting to here back for a date in march avoiding London coffee week sufficiently and also not too close to grind off 2 should know today if it's good and will post the date so you can get cheap train tickets and hotel rooms. As I will sort a craft beer pub crawl for the evening too for those staying over.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Sorry for the delay in responding to this - just back from a couple of weeks in Rome.

Yes, please - just up the road from me.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

The date is Saturday 8th March 2014, location Pumphreys coffee, I will find out what we can do on the day.

For those staying over we can have a craft beer pub crawl on the night.

Let me know who's in so I can have a rough idea of numbers. Cheers


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Date dependant im interested


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm in!

Easy trip up there for me,a nd looking forward to it.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Meeeeeeeee!!!

Just literally 5 mins away so I'm a defo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Was there any further progress on this forum day?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I was trying to arrange this for before coffee week, however there has since been a super heat announced and that is more likely to be the focus so I think that looking to do this after the London coffee week would be better. I was thinking June or July.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

What do you actually get up to on forum days? I live in Manchester but from Newcastle and may be around Newcastle visiting family and the likes around that time.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> What do you actually get up to on forum days? I live in Manchester but from Newcastle and may be around Newcastle visiting family and the likes around that time.


At the last one which was held at Bella Barista, we talked and got to know one another, played with the machines BB had out for us with a variety of beans a few roasters had provided gratis, talked to them, they demoed the Gene Cafe roaster and let people try their hand with it (no fires, luckily).

Glenn did a cupping workshop and a milk tasting one too and also showed us the the "Nez Du Cafe" set. Dave (Coffeechap) brought along an L1 and a couple of other lever machines to demo and let us play with. So I guess basically chatted a lot drink a lot of coffee, tried to keep the padlock on the wallet firmly locked, with varying degrees of success and then at the end a few of us went for a meal in a "local" pub that seemed to take a log time to get to for being local lol.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

If we do sort a date for Newcastle it will be at a roastery with shop and training room, Maximum single purchase would be upward of 8k so padlocks on wallets advised







I will get in touch and try and arrange something.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok Spoken to Stuart and arranged a provisional 2 dates 28th of June or 5th of July.

The Sample roaster is capable of a 10kg yield so we can get a roast done on the day. Also there could be a run through of a UKBC set and explanations of the process which I think would be interesting.

It is a Roastery and their is also a coffee shop on site which sells all manner of things from commercial machines and grinders through to sugar sticks and stirrers.

The dates picked so they are sufficiently after the UKBCs and don't clash with the WBC also it's before the Schools break up. I will keep on top of this now so any questions fire away.

If we can get started between 10 & 11 that would provide a decent day with the potential afterwards to visit 3-4 coffee shops in Newcastle then get some quality craft beer down in some of the fantastic bars in Newcastle


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I'll be attending this as I live 5 minutes away in Winlaton.

I live in an apartment in an old converted church, I have a spare double bedroom with ensuite if anyone is travelling a fair distace and wants to sample a good Geordie night out without fear of being stranded. Offers there lads.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Transport depending I would be interested in this.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Although I had expressed interest unfortunately these dates clash with other arrangements (holiday). Apologies but enjoy yourselves.

Ian


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm still up for this...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mibbes aye depending what my job situation is nearer the time


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Anyone else interested?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Dates aren't brilliant for me but definitely interested.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Any chance of a more north-western forum day at any point in the future?

I'd be interested, but I don't drive and can't really spare the money for the train, so if anyone else in Manchester is interested and doesn't mind pooling, obviously for a small donation.....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> Any chance of a more north-western forum day at any point in the future?
> 
> I'd be interested, but I don't drive and can't really spare the money for the train, so if anyone else in Manchester is interested and doesn't mind pooling, obviously for a small donation.....


In Manchester ? Who lives there then .......


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Id be interested but hard to plan that far in advance currently


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Just spotted this thread after a long time away from the Forum.

I'm up for either date.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I wish I could pick a date that absolutely everyone could make, however these dates seem to be ok so If there's a preference over the next 2 weeks we'll go with it. If not myself or Stuart will pick one.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I'd be interested as well if we can sort transport from our corner of the North West----- I call shotgun now lol.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Out of interest when was the last London forum day ?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm looking into a London day. Hoping to tie up some details soon for April or May.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Good news Glenn... I'm up for the London meet!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I will start another thread to gauge interest once a couple more details have been finalised.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Daren said:


> Good news Glenn... I'm up for the London meet!


Me too....been a while since I've ventured up to the city mind.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> Good news Glenn... I'm up for the London meet!


Date dependant I'm might even come down with my whippet ......

I can stay at your can't I daren


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Count me in too


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm in for London - business travel permitting!

David


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Date dependant I'm might even come down with my whippet ......
> 
> I can stay at your can't I daren


You'd be very welcome Boots!.... I could impress you with the running hot water and electricity we have. It will be like voodoo magic to you Northeners


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Daren said:


> You'd be very welcome Boots!.... I could impress you with the running hot water and electricity we have. It will be like voodoo magic to you Northeners


Would that be the solid water that you can use to write on a school chalkboard straight from the tap? We also make our own electricity in the North and it's better than your nancy boy electricity


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Daren said:


> You'd be very welcome Boots!.... I could impress you with the running hot water and electricity we have. It will be like voodoo magic to you Northeners


Best get your wife out that night, don't want to make her jealous of the bromance


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Charliej said:


> I'd be interested as well if we can sort transport from our corner of the North West----- I call shotgun now lol.


No fair lol

I want shotgun.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I can't argue with you about the water.... but at the price I pay - I can't imagine any electricity being better than mine!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Will people want to go to a northerm meet or would more interest be in getting down to the smoke?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Best get your wife out that night, don't want to make her jealous of the bromance


She knows her place.... Boots will always come first (I can say that as I know she doesn't read the forum!)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Daren said:


> I can't imagine any electricity being better than mine!


Daz can turn his coffee machine on by magic!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Daren said:


> She knows her place.... Boots will always come first (I can say that as I know she doesn't read the forum!)


Isn't that her main complaint about him anyway ....


----------

